# A quartet of Elmer's  tinys.  Video added



## navigator (Jan 25, 2011)

These are my 5,6,7th and 8th engines. Bought a lot of material to cover my usual mistakes and just kept building till I was out. I am adding a video of one of the engines just cause it sounds so good. The body of this one is finished in rust brown. ( An old method of finishing rifle barrels)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRXBoQsR3Es&hd=1[/ame]

The body of the blue I finished by bluing it as a gun barrel , and the brown on is built to run in a reverse direction of all the rest, and is built with an aluminum cylinder. Neither the red or the brown motors have any finish on the body.












View attachment Pictures by navigator22 - Photobucket.htm


----------



## kjk (Jan 25, 2011)

Very neat. I like blue.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a beautiful job on those! :bow:

A very ambitious project to build four!

Keep up the good work.

-MB


----------



## Mr VG (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job!!! I like the colors and the fact you made 4 of them. What PSI was this at at full throttle? Sounded awesome!!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful engines.
They will make great gifts...but deciding which to let go first will be tough!


----------



## navigator (Feb 5, 2011)

PSI varies from about 5 at cutoff to 35 at full throttle.


----------



## J. Tranter (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been looking for the plans for this can you please tell me where to get them.

John


----------



## bronson (Feb 5, 2011)

Really nice looking group of tinys. Love the colours, really adds to the engine. Nice work.


----------



## navigator (Feb 6, 2011)

re: I've been looking for the plans for this can you please tell me where to get them.

John

Here's the site John.


http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/23_ElmersTiny.zip


----------



## J. Tranter (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank You


----------

